# Anyone have 20" wheels on a 04-06 GTO?



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Still looking for wheels. Found a set of staggered set with the following specs:

Fronts 20x8.5 +35 Offset
Rears 20x10 +40 Offset

Do you think these would fit and what size tires are you running or would you run on this set up?
Thanks,


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

One question.. Why would you put 20 inch rims on a muscle car? The corvette can get away with them on the rear. But a GTO would look bad and ride horrible


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

Wont fit.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

I guess I'm getting desperate. I should be patient and wait until I find the right wheel and tire combination. Finding it hard the find the right wheel in silver with the correct offsets at the price I want to pay.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't listen to the naysayers...it'll fit...but you WILL have to roll both front and rear fenders and you probably won't be able to turn your front wheels lock-to-lock without your front wheels contacting your fenders. Keep in mind however that grip will be absolutely AWFUL because you won't be able to put tires on a wheel like this and have it fit in your wheelwell...


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay sorry let me correct myself. It will fit. But once you bring the vehicle back down off the Jack or the Lift, it wont fit.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

this is the best looking GTO i have seen with 20's. Other then that not many more that have pulled it off.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

well man i would just wait around for the right ones. they will show up. i know 20s are the most popular for sale out there but most of them would be horrible for and look hideous on the car anyways. 

i looked for a while and out of no where a set of tsw 18s popped up that were basically brand new with tires that still had the blue mark on the tread and got them for 500 was deff worth the wait!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it would be good to look up what offset is and understand it. Just for reference's sake the stock wheels are 8 inch wide with a 48mm off set.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Didn't one of the Holden's come with 20's? Or did that have a body kit?

Personally I think anything over 18 looks too big on the GTO. Wheel size is all about the design of the fender. The modern Charger, 300, and Challenger look great with 20's, the Camaro looks good with 19's and the Vette looks fine with the stock 18's up front and 19's out back.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

How about the stock 18's in the back with the stock 17's in the front just go up one size in the front and back and call it a wrap.-----danfigg


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I clearly understand may offset requirements now, thanks to all of you and I've decided to wait for the right set of pop up. I'm not planning to install them until next Spring, so I have all Winter to search for the right set. And they will be 18's. If anyone has a nice set for sale, please let me know. Looking for staggered with lip.
Thanks Again.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Finally purchased a set of wheels. BMW replicas CSL 18x8 et38 and 18x9.5 et43. I don't think I'll have any issues with these fitting. I plan to run either a 235 or 245-40-18 in the front and 255-40-18 in the rear. I should not have to roll my fenders with this combination. Thanks for all of your input. I'll post pics after installation.


----------



## rlcomo (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a set looked great rode the same as with the 19" wheels


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thread is from 2011.....other than Svede, I haven't see any of those posters here in years.


----------

